# Breite eines Strings



## Gast (4. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

mit stringWidth in der Klasse FontMetrics kann man ja die Breite eines Strings ermitteln. Jetzt möchte ich aber diese Breite in Abhängigkeit von der gesetzten Schriftgröße ermitteln. Mit der Methode stringWidth bekomme ich immer die gleiche Breite, egal welche Schriftgröße ich habe. Gibts da irgendeine Lösung, welche die Schriftgröße beachtet?


----------



## Campino (4. Jan 2007)

Die Methode getFontMetrics(Font f) aus der Klasse Graphics liefert ein FontMetrics, dass die Size des Font f berücksichtigt.


----------



## Gast (4. Jan 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Funktioniert wunderbar! Danke!


----------

